# .



## casuarius (19. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## KarinS (20. Juni 2016)

bei Canyon mußt Dir halt bewußt sein, daß das ein online Händler ist und Du mußt Dir das Rad selber einstellen bzw. fahrbereit montieren. Zudem sind solche Räder bei den meisten Händlern vor Ort nicht gerne gesehen und wenn Du Probleme hast, muß das Rad eingeschickt werden. Cube und Stevens kannst halt beim Händler kaufen und Dir da gegebenenfalls Unterstützung holen falls Du nicht selber schrauben möchtest / kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (20. Juni 2016)

Empfinde ich als etwas antiquiert die Aussage. Ich bringe meine bikes schon lange nicht mehr dorthin, wo ich sie gekauft habe und bisher hat sich noch kein Händler beschwert mein Geld zu nehmen. Es gibt sicherlich Vorteile sein Bike für Inspektionen zum Händler zu bringen, bei dem man es gekauft hat, ein Contra bei der Entscheidungsfindung  ist es jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## casuarius (20. Juni 2016)

Da hast du recht, mit dem Einstellen und Zusammenbauen hätte ich wohl keine Probleme, aber falls mal was mit dem Rad ist muss es in der Regel weggeschickt werden...allerdings hatte ich in einem Laden gefragt und dort wurde mir gesagt das sie es dort auch reparieren, kommt vielleicht etwas auf die Marke an?
Ich tendiere immer mehr zum Cube...
Danke für deinen Tip


----------



## casuarius (20. Juni 2016)

T8Force schrieb:


> Empfinde ich als etwas antiquiert die Aussage. Ich bringe meine bikes schon lange nicht mehr dorthin, wo ich sie gekauft habe und bisher hat sich noch kein Händler beschwert mein Geld zu nehmen. Es gibt sicherlich Vorteile sein Bike für Inspektionen zum Händler zu bringen, bei dem man es gekauft hat, ein Contra bei der Entscheidungsfindung  ist es jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht.



Ich bin irgendwie ein bissl gefrustet, ich habe nun schon ein paar Mal gehört, das ich mir ein All Mountain für den Anfang holen soll. Die die ok wären, würden preislich aber fast im selben Rahmen liegen wie die von mir rausgesuchten Enduro Bikes ( Propain, Cube, Strive), ausserdem wären die von der Austattung schlechter...und ich möchte ja gerne zur Enduro Fahrweise hin und denke das es dann ja sinnvoller ist gleich mit dem richtigen Bike zu beginnen, da ich mir eigentlich nicht so schnell wieder was neues kaufen wollte...Oder bin ich nun ganz auch dem Holzweg...


----------



## KarinS (21. Juni 2016)

@ T8Force mein Händler (wohne allerdings auf dem Land) nimmt definitv keine Versenderbikes bzw. die Räder der Kunden die es dort gekauft haben, haben Vorrang. Finde das auch ok und für mich ist es ein Kaufkriterium. Ich kann und mag nicht selber schrauben und der Laden liegt 500m entfernt. Vor allem wenn man sich unsicher ist, welches Bike man nimmt ob Enduro oder All Mountain, wäre ein Probefahrt wohl nicht schlecht.


----------



## T8Force (21. Juni 2016)

KarinS schrieb:


> @ T8Force mein Händler (wohne allerdings auf dem Land) nimmt definitv keine Versenderbikes bzw. die Räder der Kunden die es dort gekauft haben, haben Vorrang. Finde das auch ok und für mich ist es ein Kaufkriterium. Ich kann und mag nicht selber schrauben und der Laden liegt 500m entfernt. Vor allem wenn man sich unsicher ist, welches Bike man nimmt ob Enduro oder All Mountain, wäre ein Probefahrt wohl nicht schlecht.



Ich wollte damit deine Aussage nur entkräftigen. In deiner Situation ist die Wahl ob örtlicher Händler oder Onlineversand sicherlich ein wesentlicher Entscheidungsfaktor. In Großstädten, können sich solche Entscheidungen die Händler jedoch nicht aussuchen. Je nachdem wo der TO herkommt, würde ich das somit einbeziehen oder nicht. Frei nach dem ökonomischen Prinzip, bekommt man halt beim Onlinehändler mehr für sein Geld.
Bzgl. der Bikewahl, kann ich nur für das Strive sprechen. Ein Kollege hat es und ich konnte letztes WE damit ein paar Trailfahrten mit drops und tables machen. Hat mir auf Anhieb gefallen, aber wie KarinS schon sagte, ein selber testen kann dir keiner abnehmen.


----------



## Achtzig (21. Juni 2016)

Ich hab bei einem Garantieschaden am Cube über ein halbes Jahr auf Ersatz gewartet. Der Händler hat mir also herzlich wenig genutzt. Das nur zu der Versender oder Händler Debatte...
Zur Sache kann ich noch beitragen: Das Strive ist länger, wenn ich das recht im Kopf hab, und damit wohl das Bike mit der moderneren Geo?


----------



## BittersweetBR (21. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren ein Cube vom Händler geholt. Das Bike war absolut misserabel eingestellt. Für Reparaturen musste ich teilweise Wartezeiten von 6 Wochen einplanen, und das Bike musste dann noch eine Woche dort bleiben. Somit bringe ich mir nun Schritt für Schritt alles Nötige selbst bei.

Vor einer Woche ist mein Canyon angekommen, und bis auf ein leichtes Schleifen der Bremsscheibe vorne, war alles top in Ordnung. 
Sowohl beim Cube, als auch beim Canyon, hatte ich zur Probefahrt jeweils eine Stunde Anfahrtszeit.

Das ist jetzt nur meine Erfahrung. Mag sein, dass ich bei Cube auch einfach an einen schlechten Händler geraten bin (mit dem Bike war ich übrigens zufrieden). Allerdings wäre ich im Nachhinein auch froh gewesen, ich hätte nicht auf "die Leute" gehört, und mir gleich mein Wunschrad geholt...


----------



## Aninaj (21. Juni 2016)

Hast du mal auf einem der Bikes gesessen oder hast du die Auswahl nach (welchen?) Werten von deren HPs gemacht?


----------



## casuarius (21. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hast du mal auf einem der Bikes gesessen oder hast du die Auswahl nach (welchen?) Werten von deren HPs gemacht?



Der erste Eintrag von mir war tatsächlich nur das was ich anfangs rausgesucht hatte um erstmal zu gucken ob ich in der richtigen Richtung bin. Ich war inzwischen bei 2 Händlern und habe mir Bikes angeschaut. Cube müsste bestellt werden damit ich es mal fahren kann. Fahren konnte ich ein Stevens Sledge ES und ein Giant Reign 2 LTD. Bei Propain hoffe ich das sich einer der Friends meldet damit ich mir das mal ansehen kann. Mit Glück klappt es, dass ich ein "normales " Sledge für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronz (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo. Du hast dich direkt beim Friends-Programm über die Webseite von Propain schon gemeldet?
Welche Größe benötigtst Du?


----------



## casuarius (22. Juni 2016)

Ronz schrieb:


> Hallo. Du hast dich direkt beim Friends-Programm über die Webseite von Propain schon gemeldet?
> Welche Größe benötigtst Du?



Hey, ja genau hab ich. Allerdings gibt es hier in der Ecke das Tyee nur in der normalen Ausführung, nicht das für Mädels. Ich würde von meinem Körperbau Grösse M brauchen (172cm,63kg,81cm SL) Mir wurde erzählt das man am Anfang eher eine Nummer kleiner nehmen soll? Also wäre das dann S.


----------



## Aninaj (22. Juni 2016)

Also laut Propain, solltest du das Tyee Flo (die Mädelsversion) eher in S nehmen, gleiches gilt aber auch für das "normale" Tyee.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Juni 2016)

Und die "normale" Ausführung hat meines Wissens die identliche Geometrie, nur die Dämpfer sind auf leichtere Fahrer(innen) abgestimmt. Zumindest war das so, als ich vor nem Jahr auf der Suche war und ProPain in der Auswahl hatte.


----------



## Ronz (22. Juni 2016)

casuarius schrieb:


> Hey, ja genau hab ich. Allerdings gibt es hier in der Ecke das Tyee nur in der normalen Ausführung, nicht das für Mädels. Ich würde von meinem Körperbau Grösse M brauchen (172cm,63kg,81cm SL) Mir wurde erzählt das man am Anfang eher eine Nummer kleiner nehmen soll? Also wäre das dann S.



Ok, ne Freundin hat das XS-passt nicht so ganz... ^^
Bei deiner Schrittlänge würde ich das Bike in Größe M auf jeden Fall mal Probe fahren. Kostet dich ja nix. 
Denn mit den Geometrien ist das immer so eine Sache...
Unterschied Tyee "Standard" und Tyee "FLO" ist das Dämpfer u. teils Gabeltuning, sowie früher mal Anpassung Cockpit, weil kleinere Hände etc.
Der Rahmen ist erstmal der Gleiche. Wobei es das Tyee in XS eh nur als "FLO" gibt.
Wenn sich bei deiner Anfrage nichts tut, einfach nochmal @Chief-Roberts84  via Email:
[email protected] anschreiben.


----------



## casuarius (23. Juni 2016)

Cool, ich freue mich total über Eure ganzen Tipps  
Hoffe das es mit der Probefahrt, auf dem M Bike klappt. 
@Ronz: Das mache ich auf jeden Fall, danke!

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

